# Zweite IP auf Ubuntu-Rootserver einrichten



## Paspirgilis (21. April 2009)

Hi,
ich verzweifle grad dran eine zweite ip einzurichten.

Diese informationen habe ich von meinem server anbieter bekommen:

IP: 78.42.188.243
Maske: 255.255.255.243
Broadcast: 78.42.188.255

Verwendbare IP-Adressen:
78.42.188.243 bis 78.42.188.248


Ich hab jetzt mehrere tutorials durchgegangen und hab jedesmal nur nen blöden fehler beim restarten des daemons bekommen.

MFG
Mark Paspirgilis


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. April 2009)

Hi Mark,

hier mal eben ein Auszug der IP-Konfiguration eines Debian-Servers. Das sollte grundsätzlich bei Ubuntu ähnlich sein (wenn du kein grafisches Tool zum Administrieren benutzt, solltest du die IPs so in der Art vermutlich auch direkt hinzutragen können).

s8:~# la /etc/network/interfaces 
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2,3K 2008-09-06 11:28 /etc/network/interfaces
s8:~# 


```
# This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
# and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).

# The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# The primary network interface
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
        address 193.28.XX.ZZ
        netmask 255.255.255.0
        network 193.28.XX.0
        broadcast 193.28.XX.255
        gateway 193.28.XX.1

auto eth0:0
iface eth0:0 inet static
address 193.28.XX.YY
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 193.28.XX.0
broadcast 193.28.XX.255
```


----------



## Paspirgilis (23. April 2009)

Beim restarten krieg ich nur errors vom netzwerk daemon.
Ich verzweifle langsam.
Sry dass ich frage aber mag mir einer die richtige antwort sagen:
Dies sind die Exakten daten so wie sie drinne stehn:

```
# Loopback device:
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# device: eth0
auto  eth0
iface eth0 inet static
  address   88.198.48.13
  broadcast 88.198.48.31
  netmask   255.255.255.224
  gateway   88.198.48.1

# default route to access subnet
up route add -net 88.198.48.0 netmask 255.255.255.224 gw 88.198.48.1 eth0
```
Únd das hab ich per mail bekommen:

```
nachstehend finden Sie Ihre zusätzlichen IP-Adressen,
die dem Server 88.198.48.13 zugewiesen sind.


Bitte beachten Sie, dass Sie das Subnetz nur für diesen
Server verwenden können.


IP: 78.46.181.248
Maske: 255.255.255.248
Broadcast: 78.46.181.255


Verwendbare IP-Adressen:
78.46.181.249 bis 78.46.181.254
```

Bitte um hilfe:
Linux Ubuntu Server
Mark Paspirgilis


----------

